# Besuchen Sie in diesem Jahr die Games Convention?



## Administrator (4. August 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Namuraz (4. August 2008)

Kann leider nicht 


Bin in Amerika


----------



## eX2tremiousU (4. August 2008)

Köln ja. Leipzig nein. Eine rein logistische Entscheidung. Der Fahrpreis ist da natürlich auch ein dominierender Faktor.

Regards, eX!


----------



## _Slayer_ (4. August 2008)

Nö, auch wenn sie in Köln stattfindet. Kein Interesse.


----------



## TCPip2k (4. August 2008)

Das eine Jahr kann ich auch noch warten, bis die GC eindlich in die Zivilisation zieht


----------



## DJDice1983 (5. August 2008)

Bei mir sind es auch die Kosten, die einen Besuch verhindern.
Nächstes Jahr bin ich aber auf jeden Fall dabei!


----------



## The-Suffering-Clone (5. August 2008)

Nein tu ich nicht ich verbringe meine Zeit auf Rügen...
Falls das jemand wichtiges liest da oben ist genug Platz um die GC im Freien ab zu halten


----------



## SolideSchnacke (5. August 2008)

Wow...das Ergebnis hätte ich nicht erwartet!   

Ich werde zum ersten mal hin gehen. Ich hoffe es lohnt sich.


----------



## trottel07 (6. August 2008)

eX2tremiousU am 04.08.2008 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Köln ja. Leipzig nein. Eine rein logistische Entscheidung. Der Fahrpreis ist da natürlich auch ein dominierender Faktor.
> 
> Regards, eX!


dito!


----------



## WiiKey (7. August 2008)

Mal ehrlich was soll ich da, da gibts sicher nichts neues zu sehen.


----------



## JWSJWS (7. August 2008)

Ich geh logisch hin. müsste jetzt das 3. mal sein. Und Wahrscheinlich auch das letzte Mal. Leipzig ist einfach näher an Nürnberg als Köln. Außerdem passt mir das Konzept in Köln nicht. Wenn die so weitermachen endet die GamesCon genauso wie die E3. Gute Nacht.


----------



## ghost5000 (9. August 2008)

Gehe auch nicht hin! Könnte am Wochenende Hinfahren,aber da sind die Hallen immer so überfüllt mit Menschen das es keinen Spaß mehr macht.


----------



## frogi (9. August 2008)

TCPip2k am 04.08.2008 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Das eine Jahr kann ich auch noch warten, bis die GC eindlich in die Zivilisation zieht



scheiss auf köln


----------



## Xaero (17. August 2008)

Ja klar, wird ja wahrscheinlich zum letzten Mal sein.


----------



## Alex005 (20. August 2008)

tja ich wollt gerne hin aber ich bekomme leider nicht frei da mein Chef sich leider entschieden hat nach Italien zu fahren (ist ach so ne Art Urlaub  ) Aber das nächste mal versuche ich hin zu kommen ist nämlich egal wo ist beides rund 550 km weit weg


----------



## doceddy (21. August 2008)

Nein, aber nächstes Jahr in Köln!


----------



## DaEngineer (21. August 2008)

Ich würde gerne hinfahren (war noch nie dort), dazu wird es allerdings erst nächstes Jahr kommen. 471km von Dortmund nach Leipzig sind mir dann doch leicht zu viel


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (21. August 2008)

Der Tradition treu bleibend werde ich auch in diesem Jahr nicht die Games Convention besuchen.


----------



## Muckimann (21. August 2008)

würd mich schon interessieren aber ich werd wohl nicht hinfahren, da ich niemanden finde der mitfahren will. und was will ich da alleine    ganz zu schweigen vom fahrtweg: ca 500 km (einfach)

mfg


----------



## Zsinj (24. August 2008)

da ich im Süden der Republik lebe, fällt das leider flach 

Hatte es mir zwar überlegt, aber leider passte es auch absolut nicht zur Urlaubsplanung. 

naja vielleicht nächstes Jahr


----------



## trottel07 (24. August 2008)

SYSTEM am 04.08.2008 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Mal ganz ehrlich, wer weiß net, was die GamesConvention is?


----------



## klausbyte (25. August 2008)

test


----------

